# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Uebersetzungen ohne Sprach-Kenntnisse

## Greenhorn

Ich kann zwar ganz gut Thai sprechen und verstehen, aber beim Schreiben und Lesen hapert es gewaltig.

Die Uebersetzung von thailaendischen Texten ist aber auch ohne Sprachkenntnisse moeglich.

Beispiel:
?????????????? ????????????

Ich benutze folgende Seite: http://www.easythai.de/online_woerterbuch.aspx?d=ce7fa

Das Problem beim Thai, man weiss nicht, wo ein Wort aufhoert und das naechste anfaengt.
Ich fange deswegen immer von hinten an. Ich* kopiere* mir die letzten zwei Buchstaben (/Konsonanten) heraus : ??
Gehe zu “easy thai” und fuege sie dort ein und erhalte die Fehlermeldung: Keine Eintraege gefunden...
Also nehme ich den naechsten Buchstaben dazu: ???
Und erhalte dafuer die Uebersetzung “schwierig”/yaak
Jetzt setze ich ein Leerzeichen vor dem gefundenem Wort ein und fange wieder an.
Zu beachten ist, es kann auch schon ein einzelnes Grundzeichen mit einem Vokalzeichen darueber oder darunter bereits ein komplettes Wort sein.
?????????????? ????????? ???
Hier ergeben erst die beiden letzten Buchstaben wieder einen Sinn: ??? biegen /dad 
Man faehrt so fort, und erhaelt irgendwann den vollstaendigen text:
mai oohn dad ngai - mai gäh dad yaak
was woertlich uebersetzt bedeutet“
Holz jung biegen leicht – Holz alt biegen schwer
Oder:
junger Ast ist leicht zu biegen - alter Ast ist schwer zu biegen

Problematisch kann es etwas bei zusammengesetzten Woertern sein. 
Die Frage, von vorne oder hinten (anfangen) ist Geschmacksache.  :cool:  
Wenn euch also eure Angebetete einen Zettel mit den Worten:
???????????????
zusteckt, findet ihr jetzt ganz schnell raus, das bedeutet:”Alter Sack, gib mal die ATM-Karte rueber”  ::   ::  
 ::

----------

andere Möglichkeit auf
http://www.clickthai.de/_LEXIKON/lex.html
den Thaitext kopieren, auf Online-Wörterbuch gehen und den Text bei Thai-Deutsch eingeben.
Dann bekommt man jedes einzelne Thaiwort (mit Übersetzung) aufgelistet.

----------


## odd

> andere Möglichkeit auf
> http://www.clickthai.de/_LEXIKON/lex.html
> den Thaitext kopieren, auf Online-Wörterbuch gehen und den Text bei Thai-Deutsch eingeben.
> Dann bekommt man jedes einzelne Thaiwort (mit Übersetzung) aufgelistet.


Hast Du aber jetzt nicht verwenden müssen, oder?

----------

Mit ein wenig Fantasie übersetzt man dann:
"Junges Holz (Zweig) lässt sich leicht biegen, altes nur schwer".

----------

> Hast Du aber jetzt nicht verwenden müssen, oder?


Ist bei mir wohl so, wie bei Greenhorn, spreche recht gut, aber mit schreiben/lesen ist es recht holprig.
Schaue dann gerne mal nach.

----------


## schiene

warum  nicht den Thaitext abschreiben und mit google übersetzten???
Das Programm ist zwar noch sehr holprig aber vieles geht ganz gut!!
http://www.google.com/intl/th/

----------

Da übersetzt google aber sehr seltsam.

----------


## odd

Wofür Übersetzungsprogramme?
Ehrlichgesagt Google läßt sehr zu wünschen übrig.

Sicherlich am Anfang sind Sätze auf Thai wie ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln, aber mit der Zeit und Übung werden auch endlose Sätze leicht(er) verständlich.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Wofür Übersetzungsprogramme?
> Ehrlichgesagt Google läßt sehr zu wünschen übrig.
> 
> Sicherlich am Anfang sind Sätze auf Thai wie ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln, aber mit der Zeit und Übung werden auch endlose Sätze leicht(er) verständlich.


?????????????????????????????????????????...??????  ???????????????????? 
bang  samachik mai khaudschai khwammay nai khwamkhid khong tschan..... dangnann dschan mai oog kwamkhid ig
"einige Mitglieder nicht begreifen Bedeutung in Gedanke von ich...also ich nicht "hinausgehen" Gedanken mehr"

----------


## odd

@Greenhorn, ich weiss Dich läßt meine Signatur nicht in ruhe schlafen. Werde sie deshalb demnächst ändern.
Die Aussprache war schon korrekt, nur das Übersetzte weniger. 
Viele machen den Fehler, dass sie *Wort für Wort* übersetzen und manchmal auch der Sinn verfälscht.
??? z.B. hat mehrere Bedeutungen wie z.B. weg, aus, fort; v. abfahren, abfliegen, abreisen, wegfahren, verlassen, hinausgehen, abrücken, scheiden, aufhören, aufgeben, ausscheiden, verzichten, resignieren, gehen, entfernen; v. herausgeben, herausbringen, ausstellen, ausgeben, emittieren, publizieren, verbreiten; bluten, tröpfeln

Den Satz könnte wiefolgt übersetzt werden.

Manche Mitglieder können die Bedeutung meiner Gedanken nicht folgen, deshalb werde ich meine Gedanken/Ideen zurückhalten.

----------

> ...Manche Mitglieder können die Bedeutung meiner Gedanken nicht folgen, deshalb werde ich meine Gedanken/Ideen zurückhalten.


Norman, das wäre dann aber doch ohne viel Sinn sich in einem Forum einzubringen.

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> ...Manche Mitglieder können die Bedeutung meiner Gedanken nicht folgen, deshalb werde ich meine Gedanken/Ideen zurückhalten.
> 
> 
> Norman, das wäre dann aber doch ohne viel Sinn sich in einem Forum einzubringen.


Nein Herbert, ich sprach von einigen und auch nicht nur im Siamonline. Für mich leider oft schwer zu verstehen, dass bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten ab und an ein Streit eskaliert für ein Thema welches einem selbst nicht viel bringt. Oftmals fehlt es auch an den notwendigen Respekt untereinander.

Ausser seine Freizeit (für Hardliner) zu investieren sehe ich primär keinen anderen Sinn an den Foren, obwohl mir die Forenwelt einige Freunde bescherte, die ich im Laufe meiner Forenzeit sehr schätzen lernte.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

kuhbach / ห้วยวัว / huay wua 

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ....Sie hört auf den Namen *Khau Fang*, angeblich der Name einer besonderen Reissorte.


ข้าวฟ่าง = Mohrenhirse

LG

----------


## wein4tler

Danke TW, anscheinend kennen sie hier den Unterschied zwischen Hirse und Reis nicht.

----------


## pit

> anscheinend kennen sie hier den Unterschied zwischen Hirse und Reis nicht.


Ein Übersetzungsproblem innerhalb der Familie wäre aber möglicherweise auch nicht ganz auszuschließen, oder ist Dein Thai wasserdicht?

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Pit, so ist es - wahrscheinlich ein Übersetzungsproblem. Es ist die Frage wo das  Pärchen geschnackselt hat - im Reis - oder Hirsefeld.  :: 
Vielleicht wurde so der Name ausgesucht.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Es war eine Mischlingshündin ....


Ahso!? ...คุณทองแดง...War eine "Rüdin"?   

Ich hab mal angenommen, dass "Khun" auf was männliches hindeutet. 

Ich dachte mir: Würde es denn nicht "Khunying" heissen , wenn's weiblicher Natur wäre?
Also gleich mal nachgewassert und draufgekommen, dass man das "Khun" anders schreibt und Khun Ying (คุณหญิง)
ein Titel für verheiratete Frauen ist. Unverheiratet wärs' Khun (คุณ)


ALSO:

Khun / คุณ - allgemeine Anrede: Du, Sie, Herr, Frau
Khun / ขุน - Feudaltitel

Quelle Wiki

  TW

----------


## wein4tler

Danke TW, habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Wiedehopf



*นกกะรางหัวขวาน* / nok ga rang gwaan   oder  *นกหัวขวาน* / nok hua gwaan



LG TW

----------

